# ابتكار قد يغير العالم.. كهرباء بلا أسلاك أو بطاريات



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 سبتمبر 2009)

​*تقنية الكهرباء اللاسلكية ستغير إستخدام الطاقة كما نعرفها​*
بدأت ظاهرة استخدام الكهرباء التي تعمل بالطريقة اللاسلكية تغزو عالم التكنولوجيا، بحيث تنبأ أحد الخبراء أن الهواتف والكمبيوترات المحمولة ستتوقف عن استخدام الأسلاك للحصول على الكهرباء خلال سنة فقط.

ويقول إريك غيلر، كبير الخبراء التنفيذيين الإداريين بشركة "وي تريسيتي"، إن شركته قادرة على إنارة لمبات المصابيح الكهربائية، باستخدام الكهرباء اللاسلكية والتي تتحرك وتبث لمسافة عدة أقدام من مقبس الكهرباء.

وأوضح غيلر، والذي خرجت شركته من المجموعات البحثية الخاصة بمعهد ماساتشوستس للتكنولوجيا الأمريكي الشهير، أن الكهرباء اللاسلكية يمكنها أن تنهي حاجة الناس إلى الأسلاك والبطاريات.

وأكد غيلر أن هذا الأمر سيصبح طبيعيا تماما خلال خمس سنوات فقط، موضحا أن "أكبر أثر للطاقة اللاسلكية هو الهجوم الذي ستشنه على إهدار الطاقة الذي يجري عندما يشتري الناس بطاريات يمكن التخلص منها."


وأضاف أن هذا الأمر يجعل السيارات التي تعمل على الكهرباء أكثر جاذبية للمستهلكين، لأنها ببساطة ممكن أن تملأ نفسها بالطاقة عبر الدخول إلى مرآب مزود بحصيرة تبث طاقة لاسلكية، مبينا أن "السيارات الكهربائية هي جميلة بالفعل، ولكن هل يريد أي أحد بأن يدخلهم في مقبس عبر سلك مما سيحد من حركتهم."

ويحاول فريق غيلر، التابع لمعهد ماساتشوستس للتكنولوجيا، أن يجمع أحسن الأمرين وذلك عبر إيجاد أجهزة ومعدات قادرة على بث أكبر قدر من الطاقة عبر أطول مسافات ممكنة.

ولقد تم إطلاق اسم "ربط الرنين المغناطيسي" والتي تقوم بإرسال حقل مغناطيسي بهواء بتردد معين بحيث يتمكن هاتف يمتلك قدرات خاصة من التقاطها وتحويلها إلى كهرباء، وهي طريقة تعمل بشكل قريب من الصوت، مثلما يقوم مغني أوبرا كسر إحدى الزجاجات وهو يغني وفق تردد معين.

وبين غيلر أن التكنولوجيا الحديثة تنتج حقولا مغناطيسية والتي يصل حجم كثافتها إلى "نفس حجم كثافة" الحقل المغناطيسي على الكرة الأرضية.

وأشار إلى أنه للكهرباء اللاسلكية الكثير من المنافع للبيئة، حيث أن الشركات تصنع أكثر من 40 مليار بطارية قابلة للتخلص منها سنويا، مما قد يسبب الكثير من إهدار الطاقة والتلوث وهو ما سوف تنهيه التقنية الجديدة، مؤكدا أن هذا النوع من التقنية سيخرج إلى العلن خلال عام.


وبالرغم من تفاؤل غيلر، فهناك بعض الشكوك حول تقنية "ربط الرنين المغناطيسي"، حيث رأى بعض الخبراء أنه يمكن أن تكون هناك مخاطر صحية مرتبطة بالحقول المغناطيسية والتي تم صنعها من قبل معهد ماساتشوستس للتكنولوجيا.

يذكر أنه بحسب خبراء، فإن فكرة الحصول على كهرباء لاسلكية ليست بالأمر الجديد، فلقد كانت تدور بأذهان العلماء منذ ما يزيد على القرن، حيث قامت شركة "نيكولا تيلسا" بإجراء محاولات لإرسال الكهرباء عبر الهواء في العقد الأخير من القرن التاسع عشر، وهو الأمر الذي جعل العلماء منذئذ يسعون لجعل تقنية الكهرباء اللاسلكية آمنة وزهيدة الثمن بحيث يمكن بيعها وتسويقها بين الناس.​
:download:​
ابتكار قد يغير العالم.. كهرباء بلا أسلاك أو بطاريات​


----------



## Coptic Mena (4 سبتمبر 2009)

*حقيقى شى  هايغير العالم بجد 

شكرا ليك على الموضوع 
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (4 سبتمبر 2009)

بجد  هيكون حاجة جميلة  فعلا
ميرسى يا قمر​


----------



## kalimooo (4 سبتمبر 2009)

يذكر أنه بحسب خبراء، فإن فكرة الحصول على كهرباء لاسلكية ليست بالأمر الجديد، فلقد كانت تدور بأذهان العلماء منذ ما يزيد على القرن، حيث قامت شركة "نيكولا تيلسا" بإجراء محاولات لإرسال الكهرباء عبر الهواء في العقد الأخير من القرن التاسع عشر، وهو الأمر الذي جعل العلماء منذئذ يسعون لجعل تقنية الكهرباء اللاسلكية آمنة وزهيدة الثمن بحيث يمكن بيعها وتسويقها بين الناس.

بالتأكيد مشروع مهم وامن 

وكلفته زهيدة

شكرا كوكى للمعلومات القيمة

الرب يسوع يباركك





​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 سبتمبر 2009)

coptic mena قال:


> *حقيقى شى  هايغير العالم بجد
> 
> شكرا ليك على الموضوع
> *​



فعلا هيغير العالم
ميرسى مينا​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 سبتمبر 2009)

mana_mana قال:


> بجد  هيكون حاجة جميلة  فعلا
> ميرسى يا قمر​



ثانكس مانا لمشاركتك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 سبتمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> يذكر أنه بحسب خبراء، فإن فكرة الحصول على كهرباء لاسلكية ليست بالأمر الجديد، فلقد كانت تدور بأذهان العلماء منذ ما يزيد على القرن، حيث قامت شركة "نيكولا تيلسا" بإجراء محاولات لإرسال الكهرباء عبر الهواء في العقد الأخير من القرن التاسع عشر، وهو الأمر الذي جعل العلماء منذئذ يسعون لجعل تقنية الكهرباء اللاسلكية آمنة وزهيدة الثمن بحيث يمكن بيعها وتسويقها بين الناس.
> 
> بالتأكيد مشروع مهم وامن
> 
> ...



مشكور كليمو لمشاركتك الرائعه​


----------



## النهيسى (6 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع هاااايل جدا شكرا ربنا يباركك​


----------



## sara A (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*خبر جميل قوى*
*ميرسى كتير يا كوكى*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## +Coptic+ (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا علي المعلومات الجميلة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## happy angel (8 سبتمبر 2009)

*ميرسى ياقمرى معلومات رااائعه جدااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## zezza (8 سبتمبر 2009)

جميل اوى الموضوع ده حقيقى هيغير العالم 
يعنى ممكن بعد كدة اجيب مزود كهربا من السوبر ماركت بدل ما اروح مصلحة الكهربا 
شكرا كوكى على الموضوع الجميل ربنا يباركك


----------



## rana1981 (8 سبتمبر 2009)

شيء رائع جدا 
شكرا يا قمر على الخبر


----------



## fouad78 (8 سبتمبر 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> يذكر أنه بحسب خبراء، فإن فكرة الحصول على كهرباء لاسلكية ليست بالأمر الجديد، فلقد كانت تدور بأذهان العلماء منذ ما يزيد على القرن، حيث قامت شركة "نيكولا تيلسا" بإجراء محاولات لإرسال الكهرباء عبر الهواء في العقد الأخير من القرن التاسع عشر، وهو الأمر الذي جعل العلماء منذئذ يسعون لجعل تقنية الكهرباء اللاسلكية آمنة وزهيدة الثمن بحيث يمكن بيعها وتسويقها بين الناس. ​


 

وأنا سمعت انهم نجحوا بس شركات الكهرباء هي التي عرقلت الموضوع لأن حساب الكهرباء اللاسلكية على العداد كان أمرا مستحيلا
بس يمكن هلا شافوا الحل
ميرسي للموضوع الجميل يا كوكي​


----------



## brbr (9 سبتمبر 2009)

شىء رائع فعلا  شكرا يا كوكي علي المعلومات الجامدة دي


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 سبتمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع هاااايل جدا شكرا ربنا يباركك​





sara a قال:


> *خبر جميل قوى*
> *ميرسى كتير يا كوكى*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*





m1ged قال:


> *شكرا علي المعلومات الجميلة
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


*
مشكورين لتواجدكم
النهيسى
ساره
ماجد​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 سبتمبر 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ياقمرى معلومات رااائعه جدااا
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


*
ميرسى يا احلى ملاك لوجودك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 سبتمبر 2009)

zezza قال:


> جميل اوى الموضوع ده حقيقى هيغير العالم
> يعنى ممكن بعد كدة اجيب مزود كهربا من السوبر ماركت بدل ما اروح مصلحة الكهربا
> شكرا كوكى على الموضوع الجميل ربنا يباركك


*
وابقى هاتيلى واحد معاكى ههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا زيزا​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 سبتمبر 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> شيء رائع جدا
> شكرا يا قمر على الخبر


*
ثانكس يا رنا​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 سبتمبر 2009)

fouad78 قال:


> وأنا سمعت انهم نجحوا بس شركات الكهرباء هي التي عرقلت الموضوع لأن حساب الكهرباء اللاسلكية على العداد كان أمرا مستحيلا
> بس يمكن هلا شافوا الحل
> ميرسي للموضوع الجميل يا كوكي​



*ميرسى يا فؤاد لردك الجميل*
* منور برجوعك ونشاطك*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 سبتمبر 2009)

brbr قال:


> شىء رائع فعلا  شكرا يا كوكي علي المعلومات الجامدة دي



*ثانكس brbr*​


----------



## Dr.Lilian (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*موضوع جميل ومفيد شكرا على هذة المعلومات الرائعة*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 أكتوبر 2009)

dr.lilian قال:


> *موضوع جميل ومفيد شكرا على هذة المعلومات الرائعة*



ميرسى ليكى ليليان​


----------

